# Here come the quantum dot TVs and wallpaper



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Here come the quantum dot TVs and wallpaper.



> *A British firm's quantum dot technology will be used for flat screen TVs and flexible screens, according to the companys chief executive.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


-- Tom


----------

